
Self-Folding Origami Robot Goes From Flat to Walking in Four Minutes - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/self-folding-printable-origami-robot#.U-O-mTGDLG4.hackernews
======
dm2
Has anyone ever made or seen a robot that's the size/shape of a pencil that
has inner motors and can propel itself by rolling? That would be useful if you
put a small camera in it (it would have to be stopped of course to record or
take a picture).

The only reason I mentioned that was because I could see the originally linked
to robot being useful if it could also return to it's flat position on it's
own and slide under doors (would need thin batteries and motors but that's
doable). But then the pencil shaped robot seems more practical for that
purpose and would be fairly stealthy.

I tried looking it up but all I found was this crazy looking thing:
[http://archive.wired.com/design/2014/02/nasas-super-ball-
bot...](http://archive.wired.com/design/2014/02/nasas-super-ball-bot-
revolutionize-robotics/)

------
delecti
Considering how much work is involved, the "walking" that robot does is a bit
underwhelming. It looks more like flailing that conveniently propels it
forward.

